# Mudskippers..



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anybody keep these and if they do, do you have any pics of their set ups i could look at ? 
And have these even been bred in captivity ?
I will be getting some once i have done enough research.
And how many can you keep in a 20 gallon tank if thats even big enough for 1 ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

Also where can i buy these none of my local aquatic shops have them in.


----------



## cptashko (Sep 7, 2009)

Theres an Aquatic shop near me in Nottingham that sell them, its called Japanese Water Gardens, they have a website but are not on there but you could ring them. I wanted some one day too, so interesting. They was on last nights Life BBC1. 
I found a website with a bit of info on keeping them, link: Keeping mudskippers. | fshfanatic's Blog

Says 30 gallon minimum but dont know how many in 1 tank.
I would say 1 Mudskipper per 1 foot of tank, There was somebody on Aquarist Classifieds website selling some 4 in a 4 foot tank, theres a few others for sale too so best to look on there if you want some, unless you want to set up from new yourself.


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

They are very territorial so really only 1 could be kept in a tank that size and it's more about surface area available rather than depth etc with these for obvious reasons.

What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

cptashko said:


> Theres an Aquatic shop near me in Nottingham that sell them, its called Japanese Water Gardens, they have a website but are not on there but you could ring them. I wanted some one day too, so interesting. They was on last nights Life BBC1.
> I found a website with a bit of info on keeping them, link: Keeping mudskippers. | fshfanatic's Blog
> 
> Says 30 gallon minimum but dont know how many in 1 tank.
> I would say 1 Mudskipper per 1 foot of tank, There was somebody on Aquarist Classifieds website selling some 4 in a 4 foot tank, theres a few others for sale too so best to look on there if you want some, unless you want to set up from new yourself.


Yh i saw those last night on life, watching that made me want one even more and made my girlfriend want one too lol


----------



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

Aquai said:


> They are very territorial so really only 1 could be kept in a tank that size and it's more about surface area available rather than depth etc with these for obvious reasons.
> 
> What are the tank dimensions?


Dont know the dimensions at the moment im not at home i just know the tank is about 22 gallons or something around there.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

I had a pair of mudskippers a few years back. Great little creatures, can become REALLY friendly and they're fascinating to watch. Theres many different varieties in all shapes and colours, i found them really easy to keep, they love live food! I also fed them the food i gave my marine fish - cockles and stuff! 

I kept a pair in a 30 gallon tank - brackish, plenty of rocks/wood out of the water for them (they LOVE mangrove!!) and plenty of filtration. Easy peasy


----------

